# Meilleur qualité d'image et son pour ipod et tv



## Cioran (24 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Je viens de me commander le nouvel Ipod video en 80g, (encore 3 jours à l'attendre!!! )et je voudrai avoit un petit conseil:

Je compte encoder toute mes series TV pour les mettre sur mon futur Ipod, mais j'aimerais pouvoir brancher mon ipod sur la télé pour les regarder.. et j'aimerais avoir un bonne qualité d'image et son, voir la meilleur possible. (Il m'arrivera aussi de regarder les serie sur le ipod directement) J'utilise handbarke pour l'encodage. Quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer sur la maniere de regler au mieux les parametres d'encodage?
Une copie d'écran est la bien venue...

Merci !!


----------

